# Meinen wertvollsten Helferlein für die Teichpflege



## Sir Vival (8. Sep. 2020)

Liebe Teichfreunde, ich dachte mir, ich zeige euch mal meine wichtigsten Werkzeuge zur Teichpflege -  vielleicht möchtet ihr ja eure Teich-Helferlein auch hier posten und mit anderen teilen 

 Grundsätzlich hält der Handel mittlerweile ja jede Menge Gerätschaften zur Teichpflege für uns parat und ich selbst habe natürlich auch schon das eine oder andere Werkzeug gekauft und probiert, war aber nie so ganz happy mit den Teleskopgreifern und –Scheren und so habe ich mir mein eigenes Gerät zusammengebastelt – super einfach, super günstig und super effizient ;-)

 Mal vorweg, - ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass es so etwas auch zu kaufen gibt, dies an anderer Stelle schon vor Jahren „erfunden“ wurde oder vielleicht allseits bekannt ist – ich kannte es nicht und habe es für meine Zwecke hergestellt, bin rundum glücklich damit und hoffe, dass dies auch anderen Teichbesitzern bei der Teichpflege helfen kann.

 Wie bei der Vorstellung meines Teiches beschrieben, schneide ich alle Wasser- und Uferpflanzen im Herbst ab und transportiere somit jede Menge Biomasse (Nährstoffe) aus dem Teich. Ich bin jedes Jahr wieder beindruckt wieviel Pflanzenmasse mein Teich über eine Vegetationsperiode produziert.

Diese Arbeit beginne ich immer mit Anfang September und je nach Lust und Freizeit kann sich das schon mal über 1 bis 3 Wochen erstrecken.



*Nun aber zu den angekündigten Helferlein:*


In Monaten mit „r“ im Namen verwende ich eine Neopren-Wathose *mit Filzsohlen*, das ist entscheidend, da die Filzsohlen viel weniger rutschig sind als herkömmliche Gummiprofile. Neopren isoliert gut und trägt sich recht angenehm.
Ich kann das jedem Teichbesitzer, der ab und an auch außerhalb der Badesaison in den Teich steigt, nur wärmstens empfehlen (Sollte in jedem Angelfachgeschäft zu bekommen sein)


Zum Abschneiden, ausdünnen, und herausfischen von Pflanzenteilen habe ich eine *Rundsichel* zweckentfremdet und sie, mittels *Panzerband* (Duck Tape) auf einen *hölzernen* *Besenstiel* gepflanzt.

Der Sichelspitze habe ich mittels Schleifscheibe die Spitze genommen und etwas abgerundet um die Teichfolie nicht zu beschädigen.
Bei elektrischen Verkabelungen im Teich muss man etwas aufpassen. Meine Unterwasserbeleuchtung habe ich ganz locker gekappt ohne es gleich zu merken – ist erst im nächsten Sommer aufgefallen.

Durch den Holzstiel schwimmt das Gerät sogar und man kann es bei der Arbeit auch mal zur Seite legen ohne gleich nach der Taucherbrille greifen zu müssen.

Man kann die Sichel grundnahe wie eine Sense benutzen oder man lässt die Klinge an dem Pflanzenstängel nach unten gleiten und schneidet mit einem Ruck ganz gezielt Pflanzenteiler ab. Die abgeschnittenen Pflanzen kann man mit der Sichel wunderbar zusammenharken und so aus dem Teich entfernen.



Als *Transportvehikel* für all das abgeschnittene Pflanzenmaterial hat sich ein *90 l Mörtelkasten* bestens bewährt. Der Mörtelkasten schwimmt nebenbei her, kann mit der Sichel zurückgeholt werden, wenn er mal abgetrieben wird und man kann sich super darauf abstützen, falls der Untergrund mal rutschig oder sehr uneben ist.
Die 90 l fassen reichlich Pflanzenmaterial, sodass man den Mörtelkasten nicht pausenlos entleeren muss.


Mörtelkasten ca. € 7.-
Rundsichel ca. € 10.-
Besenstiel ??


Super simpel, sehr preiswert aber für mich höchst hilfreich. 
Ich ernte tatsächlich meine komplette Unterwasservegetation mit diesen beiden Helferlein ab.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieser Beitrag anderen Teichfreunden hilft oder wenn andere Forumsmitglieder ihrer Helferlein hier posten.



In diesem Sinne
LG
Michael


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2020)

Bei deiner Auflistung hast du die Wathose vergessen. 
Finde es  gut das du selbst Ideen hast und nicht alles aus dem Netz aufsaugst. 

Ich fange erst im Oktober an die Pflanzen mit einer Geflügel Schere zu schneiden (Rand). 

Für die Seerosen welche sich in der Teich Mitte befinden wird eine Leiter über den Teich von Ufer zu Ufer gelegt und ein Brett zum laufen, so komme ich ohne "baden" zu gehen gut überall ran. 
Weitere Helfershelfer sind Hakenstock, zum Pumpen anheben bzw justieren und die alte gute Clobuerste auf ausziehbare Angel montiert zum reinigen des Standskimmers und der Pumpengehaeuse.


----------



## Sir Vival (9. Sep. 2020)

Du hast recht.
Die Wathose habe ich wohl nicht als Helferlein angesehen wollte allerdings die Aufmerksamkeit auf die Filzsohlen richten, die wirklich top sind.
Der guten Ordnung halber sei die Wathose, die sich preislich ungefähr zwischen € 60 und 100.- bewegt, hier nochmals erwähnt 

LG
Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2020)

Wir nutzen gern 2 Harken, um die UW-Vegetation im Teich in Zaum zu halten.
Eine eiserne, wenn es darum geht ein Zuviel an UW mit Stumpf & Stiel raus zu rupfen,
die leichtere Plastikvariante, um herabfallendes Laub abzukeschern bzw. geschnittenes Pflanzengut aufzusammeln.
Zum Säubern in den Schmutzecken und Abkeschern von Algen haben wir uns aus Besenstiel und neuer  Toilettenbürste
ein sehr handliches Gerät gebaut.
Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Teichschere und Teichzange …. und alle 2 Jahre höchstens kommt ein Schlammsauger zum Einsatz.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2020)

Wathose mit Fils hab ich auch.
Mülltüte schwimmt auch.
Astscherre mit Stiel
Plastik Laubbesen...Gardena oder so, zum Abkeschern oder Algenharken.
5 Euro __ Senke aus China zum Goldelrizzen einsammeln für Abholer.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2020)

Hast du mal einen Link zu der Chinasenke?


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link zu der Chinasenke?


Du willst doch nicht etwa


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa



Na ja, wir haben jetzt so ca. 25 junge Goldfische von 10 - 12 cm im Schwimmteich, mal sehen wie viele es nächstes Jahr sind. Einen Abnehmer habe ich schon.

ich hoffe auch noch etwas auf den __ Reiher, aber ich glaube den hat der Hund verkrault.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Na ja, wir haben jetzt so ca. 25 junge Goldfische von 10 - 12 cm im Schwimmteich, mal sehen wie viele es nächstes Jahr sind. Einen Abnehmer habe ich schon.
> 
> ich hoffe auch noch etwas auf den __ Reiher, aber ich glaube den hat der Hund verkrault.


Soso, mach doch mal ein Foto : Hund krault Reiher 

Bin schon weg.
LG
Godkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Okt. 2020)

Hast du mal einen Link zu der Chinasenke?
Ich habe die. Eine Lange leichte Stannge und an der Mitte die __ Senke.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Koderfischr...241243?hash=item2d1022c05b:g:J0MAAOSwRNde-xaG

Gibt aber einiges. 
Edit. merke das der Link nicht genau zielt. Ich hab die Eckige mit Köderbeutel in der Mitte und seitlichen Aufkanntungen


Sowas könnte dir auch helfen. Erst mal immer da innen füttern. Irgendwann sind die dann so daran gewöhnt das die nach Futtergabe schnell drinne sind.
Reuse geht auch aber meine Fische hatten das schnell wieder raus da, auch wieder raus zu schwimmen. Also drinne lassen und hoffen das alle rein schwimmen und nicht wieder raus kommen ist nicht.
https://www.ebay.de/i/383238983912?...MI7Pyl7pun7AIVltGyCh02aASiEAQYAyABEgLjRPD_BwE


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Okt. 2020)

Totto,  danke für den Link


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

Michael, danke für diesen Thread, in dem ich einige gute Tipps gefunden habe. 

Für alle, die wie ich einen teilweise gemauerten Hochteich an einem Hanggrundstück haben, möchte ich mein wertvollstes Helferlein vorstellen:
Ein Teichschlammsauger marke Schwerkraft.
 
Da bei mir die Wasseroberfläche höher als die Umgebung ist und sich an den Teich sogar noch eine Böschung anschließt, kann ich das Gefälle nutzen, um sehr einfach Schlamm abzusaugen. Aufgrund der Strömung im Teich sammelt sich der Mulm an manchen Stellen, den Rest übernimmt der TF. Somit kann ich recht gezielt große Mengen an Mulm/Schlamm/Dreck direkt absaugen und benötige keinen breiten flächigen Aufsatz.

Verwendet habe ich aus meinen Altbeständen:
1) ca. 7m Pool-Schwimmschlauch in 38mm (hatte ich noch rumliegen, kostet aber neu ca € 15,-)
2) ein 1m langes altes Steckrohr eines bereits ausgemusterten Sonnenschirmes als stabiles Endstück am Schlauch. Dadurch wird das Sauger-Ende schwer und sinkt im Wasser ab.
3) 15cm eines alten 2-Zoll Schlauches als "weicher" Rohrabschluss, um die Teichfolie nicht zu beschädigen
4) zwei 140cm lange ehemalige Querstreben einer bereits gerissenen Hängematte fix verbunden als Führung für den Saugschlauch. Das kann natürlich wahlweise durch jede geeignet Stange ersetzt werden!
5) Kabelbinder
6) Gaffa-Band um das Holz zu umwickeln und einen guten Griff zu bekommen

Daraus ergibt sich ein Gestell mit einer etwa 3,5m langen sehr stabilen Stange (inkl. Griff) und etwa 5,5m Abwasserschlauch.

Zum Teichschlammsaugen lege ich nun das Ende des Saugers in den Teich. Dieses sinkt auf den Teichgrund ab ab, weil das Steckrohr schwer genug ist. Das andere Ende lege ich die Böschung etwa 2m unter dem Wasserpegel hinab und sauge einmal beherzt mit dem Mund an (das ist der gefährlichste Teil der Übung rofl). Aufgrund des Saug-Hebe-Prinzips strömt das Wasser nun aus dem Teich und ich kann gemütlich den Teichgrund in 180cm Tiefe absaugen. Die Saugwirkung kann ich am ehesten mit einer ca. 5000l/h Pumpe vergleichen, ist also ordentlich, nimmt einiges mit und verstopft nicht so leicht. In 20-30 Minuten ist so der gesamte Teichboden gesaugt, ein Teilwasserwechsel eingeleitet und der Obstgarten gedüngt. like

Nachdem ich hier schon bei einigen Usern gelesen habe, dass sie ein Hanggrundstück und/oder einen Hochteich haben, dachte ich, ich teile mal mein Helferchen 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Wenn du dein Konstrukt vollkommen im Teich verfuestllt und den Auslauf in der Hand behälst, kurz unter Wasser bis die Luft raus ist, Daumen rauf und mit Schwung raus ziehen und fallen lassen.

Dann kann man sich die Mund - Technik sparen.


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich die Mund - Technik sparen.


Soweit die Theorie... aber einen Schwimmschlauch zur Gänze unterzutauchen, schaffe ich nicht, der treibt immer wieder irgendwo auf. So bleibt mir nur die Saugvariante mit der Hoffnung, nicht zu Gurgeln 

likelol


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Ne dann befuelle ihn rückwärts.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2020)

Alternativ, kannst du auch eine Tauchpumpe anschließen diese Unterwasser kurz anwerfen und den Rest erledigt dann die Schwerkraft wenn es erstmal läuft.
Die Tauchpumpe an einer langen Stange montiert und man kann sie zielgerichtet ohne Aufschwimmen positionieren. Weiterhin bietet sie auch gleich noch ein kleinen Schutz um Tiere nicht abzusagen.


----------



## Biko (7. Nov. 2021)

Wer kennt diese Konstruktion und verwendet sie im Frühjahr und Herbst ebenso gerne wie ich? like:


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Nov. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Wer kennt diese Konstruktion und verwendet sie im Frühjahr und Herbst ebenso gerne wie ich? like:


Ist das der neue Makita Fadealgen-Aufwickler? Ich hätte aber den mit 18 V und 5 Ah genommen.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2021)

Ich habe es mehr auf einen Umruehrer für stagniertes Hel - x gehalten. 

Wer hat denn Schwebealgen im Teich?


----------



## Biko (7. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Schwebealgen


Die nicht, aber im Frühjahr und Herbst immer mal für ein paar Wochen Fadenalgen. 
Und das Makita Rührstäbchen macht sie im nu weg


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2021)

Ja natürlich Fadenalgen und keine " Schweber". 
Ich nehme die alte gute Clobuerste auf Verlängerung und dann über ein Gitter oder Maschendraht Zaun ziehen zur Reinigung. 
Das geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## Europa (8. Nov. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Zum Teichschlammsaugen lege ich nun das Ende des Saugers in den Teich. Dieses sinkt auf den Teichgrund ab ab, weil das Steckrohr schwer genug ist. Das andere Ende lege ich die Böschung etwa 2m unter dem Wasserpegel hinab und sauge einmal beherzt mit dem Mund an (das ist der gefährlichste Teil der Übung rofl). Aufgrund des Saug-Hebe-Prinzips strömt das Wasser nun aus dem Teich und ich kann gemütlich den Teichgrund in 180cm Tiefe absaugen. Die Saugwirkung kann ich am ehesten mit einer ca. 5000l/h Pumpe vergleichen, ist also ordentlich, nimmt einiges mit und verstopft nicht so leicht. In 20-30 Minuten ist so der gesamte Teichboden gesaugt, ein Teilwasserwechsel eingeleitet und der Obstgarten gedüngt. like


Ich hatte schon einen Teil hier gelesen, aber das noch nicht. Besser spät als nie, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ich werde das vielleicht auch versuchen, wenn denn erst mal alle Blätter von den Bäumen sind und ich das Netz wieder weglassen kann. (Oder doch erst im Frühjahr?)


----------

